# Greenworks Chainsaw Red Warning Light And Beeping. What could be the problem? Thanks.



## Woodley (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi guys, I have a Greenworks 20077 battery chainsaw which has worked great for a couple of years. However, today after working for a while when I re-start it it stops after about 20 seconds and the red warning light starts flashing and it beeps. I have checked the taughtness of the chain, the oil gauge is full, the battery is charged, the forward safety clip is in the right setting. I am very puzzled as to what is going on, I checked through the manual and it does not even mention the red warning light (top right of picture) or what might set it off. 
Yes, the beeping alone can tell you that you are for eample low on oil, but I have never had the red light before. Grateful for some advice!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how old is it?
it could be a battery issue.
do you have other batteries to test on this
or will the batteries work in other gear you have?


----------



## Woodley (Jun 13, 2021)

iowagold said:


> how old is it?
> it could be a battery issue.
> do you have other batteries to test on this
> or will the batteries work in other gear you have?


It's a one year old product specific battery and the battery is working fine.


----------



## Woodley (Jun 13, 2021)

Woodley said:


> It's a one year old product specific battery and the battery is working fine.


And the chainsaw is a year old.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so how did you test the battery?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_chainsaw which has worked great for a couple of years_. A couple of years isn’t the same as 1 year old... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this link below
Electric Cordless Chainsaws | Battery Chainsaws | Greenworks
yea i think the battery or the charger is faulty.
ion batteries act this way when they do not like to charge.
try a new battery


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

This is why you dont buy battery operated tools like this. They demand way too much to do too little. I guess if you are doing little pruning cuts here or there maybe its sufficient but not for bucking. But those batteries are temperamental and go with little to no warning

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Wright (Jul 27, 2021)

Woodley said:


> Hi guys, I have a Greenworks 20077 battery chainsaw which has worked great for a couple of years. However, today after working for a while when I re-start it it stops after about 20 seconds and the red warning light starts flashing and it beeps. I have checked the taughtness of the chain, the oil gauge is full, the battery is charged, the forward safety clip is in the right setting. I am very puzzled as to what is going on, I checked through the manual and it does not even mention the red warning light (top right of picture) or what might set it off.
> Yes, the beeping alone can tell you that you are for eample low on oil, but I have never had the red light before. Grateful for some advice!
> View attachment 9501
> 
> ...





JohnNY said:


> This is why you dont buy battery operated tools like this. They demand way too much to do too little. I guess if you are doing little pruning cuts here or there maybe its sufficient but not for bucking. But those batteries are temperamental and go with little to no warning
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Normally this is because the safety guard is pushed forward. 
i have a different battery problem which I hope someone can help with. When I click the battery into the saw the green light comes on. It won’t go off by pressing the button and the saw won’t run. In fact nothing can be done except removing the battery but then replacing it the same thing happens. It’s all clean inside. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

load test the battery in a battery test jig.


----------



## paul.stregevsky (11 mo ago)

With some brands, you can buy Bluetooth-enabled batteries. In this way, you can use an app to check the battery's temperature and voltage and update the firmware. I thought you could also reset a battery that won't charge, but I don't see that option in the Greenworks app.


----------



## Daveartmaker (7 mo ago)

There is mention of it in the PDF manual. It does not mention the warning light (?) but does say there is overload protection on the battery that shuts down the saw.....

"........This Lithium-ion battery pack is equipped with an internal circuit breaker which will automatically shut off the power to the tool and then reset itself once cooled. Follow these steps if an overload occurs while under heavy use: 1. Release the power switch and restart tool by depressing switch. 2. The battery may need to be removed for approximately 1 minute, allowed to cool and then reinstalled for use........"


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Woodley said:


> And the chainsaw is a year old.





JohnNY said:


> This is why you dont buy battery operated tools like this.


The Greenworks Standard Battery Warranty is 3 years; the Pro Battery Warranty is 4 years...








Warranty


*Greenworks Pro products and batteries are protected against all defects in materials, parts or workmanship under normal use for a period of four years (90 days for commercial use) from the shipping date or in-store purchase date. *Greenworks Pro Brushless AC Pressure Washers are protected...




www.greenworkstools.com





This is only a 40V battery, but my experience with the 80V Pro batteries has been exemplary. I keep them indoors and in the chargers at all times, which maintain them at 80% or better charge. All remain fully functional:

GreenWorks Pro 80V 2Ah Battery #1 07/25/2017
GreenWorks Pro 80V 2Ah Battery #2 10/31/2017
GreenWorks Pro 80V 2Ah Battery #3 09/06/2021


----------



## ZeroG33 (7 mo ago)

Same issue on brand new greenworks chainsaw. It would run a few seconds then stop and beep. Nothing in the printed manual about this issue. This thread helped me some. 
All I had to do was take out the battery, reseat it and it worked as expected. 
Handy little saw. For smaller jobs. I just did some pruning on some pine trees. Branches 2 to 3 inches thick and it cut through them like butter. I'd seen others speak highly of this saw on other places on the internet so I gave it a shot. For less than 200 bucks for saw, 40v battery and charger it seems like a great deal.


----------



## Studyhorse01 (4 mo ago)

I have a Greenworks Pro18 inch with a 4 ah battery, only a year old with not much use. I’ve had zero problems until..tried to start, chain brake was pulled back to start, battery was full, oil was full. Wouldn’t start just a clicking noise. Called Greenworks and they are sending a new saw. But..does anyone know how to fix this? I like my saw and if it doesn’t cost much I’d like to keep it. Any ideas?


----------



## anybunnymessie100 (3 mo ago)

Woodley said:


> And the chainsaw is a year old.


Still issues?


----------



## wanowi (1 mo ago)

Woodley said:


> It's a one year old product specific battery and the battery is working fine.


 Mines doing the same thing with a brand new never used before battery. This sucks


----------



## wanowi (1 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> try this link below Electric Cordless Chainsaws | Battery Chainsaws | Greenworks yea i think the battery or the charger is faulty. ion batteries act this way when they do not like to charge. try a new battery


 I just had this problem with a brand new battery


----------



## wanowi (1 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> so how did you test the battery?


I had the same problem with a fully charged brand new battery. This sucks


----------



## wanowi (1 mo ago)

wanowi said:


> I just had this problem with a brand new battery


Try this linkhttps://www.manualslib.com/manual/868476/Greenworks-20152.html?page=16


----------

